# Vintage Gambles Hiawatha Balloon Tire  Bike



## D.J.W. (Jul 2, 2011)

I am currently  restoring  a Hiawatha boy's bicycle. We know it has been in the family since the 1940's. I have the serial number but have been unable to  identify  the manufacturer. I know the Cleveland Welding Co., Shelby Manufacturing, Murray of Ohio, and Huffman Manufacturing produced the Hiawatha  for  Gambles.  Can you identify the maker and the year from this serial number? MO-L 29583  found on the bottom of the frame below the sprocket.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 2, 2011)

photo would help.


----------

